# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  The Dwarven Highway

## DevinNight

I have been sketching quite a few places for a campaign I'm putting together.
The 1st part of it involves traveling on a very long underground highway.
The highway was created by the dwarves to open up a trade route.
There are several places that I will try to post when I get them presentable.
The perspective images are for my reference and maybe for the players.
I should and will make overhead maps for each perspective image.

Tonights work is The Watering Hole.

----------


## mearrin69

Looks great. Can't wait to see it finished...and the ones to come. 

Also, what a great place to adventure! Please tell us more about your setting when you get a chance. I'm assuming the route is no longer the domain of dwarves and is inhabited by some really nasty Underdark denizens? Got to have some Mind Flayers. Back when Wizards was still selling old 2E stuff in PDF form I picked up the creature books on illithids, beholders, and sahaugin along with the adventures that went with them. Fun stuff.
M

----------


## Ascension

Lookin good, man.

----------


## arsheesh

I'll second Mearrino69.  I'm GMing a campaign and we are just wrapping up an extensive dungeon delve into Dwarven ruins.  I'd be really interested to get a fresh take on the subject.  Oh, and the image looks great by the way.

Cheers,

-Arsheesh

----------


## Djekspek

This is good stuff DevinNight!

----------


## torstan

I like the flat colours. That's looking lovely.

----------


## Jaxilon

Yes, very nice. It seems like there is a sudden rise in these ISO maps around here and I expect to see more because I know I'm interested in attempting one now. I've never done one before but why let that stop me  :Smile: 

I also love the subject. I have yet to finish my world map for my gaming group much less the dwarven areas. This is thought provoking.

Thank you.

----------


## Steel General

More perspective-y stuff, I like it!

----------


## DevinNight

Thanks for the encouragement guys.
Here is the almost finished map.

I'll go into more detail on the project when I have more time.

----------


## RecklessEnthusiasm

I absolutely love your work, my friend. Very impressive. I was inspired by your ICE dungeon for my current project. I am particularly impressed by your shading, as well as the interesting blend between a hand-drawn look and the sharpness of digital art. Keep up the good work!

----------


## Sharpe

This is so freaking awesome! So imaginative! Wow!

----------


## ravells

One page dungeon contest!!!!

----------


## DevinNight

I might make one of these for the one page dungeon contest.

Here is my latest.
I think I'm going to call this one "The Grotto"

----------


## ravells

Ohhh that is yummy!!!

----------


## DevinNight

Thanks Ravells.

Here is an update.

----------


## torstan

Nice. Love the deep water. Did you ever have the 2nd edition blue supplements? The castles book had some great iso maps and I think it also had a cave map that looked similar to this. Great work so far - loving the progress of these.

----------


## Sharpe

Holy cow, that's just awesome! _Love_ everything about it!

----------


## Fuse

Great job! Love it. I'd really like to do this for key areas in my maps.

----------


## maledictus

Love it, really cool.

----------


## Doirche

Absolutely fantastic work.... I love the shading/coloring you use and your sense of 3d is terrific. I want to see more. =)

----------


## DevinNight

Thanks. I'll come back to this personal project once I get the commissions and freelance work out of the way. I have many of these that will need to be made for my own gaming needs.

----------


## jfrazierjr

Devin, I hope you don't mind if I nip these for personal use with my ftf group (ie, no intent to repost anywhere.).   I am running a campaign that is starting out in a post disaster scenario (wars, plague, pestilence, and all manner of magic destruction) set underground with the PC's living with a number of refugees in a Dwarven city.   It's about 1000 years after the exile event, the large main exit has been collapsed to prevent hordes of monsters following into the city proper(which is a several miles from the gate),  and it's about time for them to begin trying to find their way to the surface.   These sets of maps will come in handy as reference material when they are ready to figure out how to get out(or more importantly, get other people out).

----------


## DevinNight

I don't mind at all, thanks for letting me know. I'd like to say that I could have more on the way.. but I'm probably a month away from getting back to working on these and posting more of them.

----------


## jfrazierjr

> I don't mind at all, thanks for letting me know. I'd like to say that I could have more on the way.. but I'm probably a month away from getting back to working on these and posting more of them.


Thanks!  No sweat on the additional maps(though I love these and am giddy with anticipation after viewing these several months ago), we only get to play once a month(and there are two campaigns going, mine and a different GM's) and they are about to finish up a quest and have 2 major branching points of locations they have discovered so far and neither of those will lead directly to the exit into the outer world.  They are just hitting 3rd-4th level and more than likely won't get to this section until 8-10 or higher which will be months or perhaps a year or more down the road.

FYI, I will more than likely use some of the tokens you made available to the Maptool for use in the distro over the life time of my campaign.   Thanks a bunch for them... I had bought a few packs last year, and they were well worth it.

----------


## Elothan

Yikes! Maps like this are the reason i love this place. Love the details, love the style, I just love it....

----------


## DevinNight

Thanks Elothan, I'm glad you like them. The second one isn't even done yet.

jfrazierjr, I'm working on more tokens but mostly custom orders right now.. I had planned on doing many more but got sidetracked into more mapping. But tokens are are my list as an ongoing until I can't lift a pencil type project. I'm sure I will have some dwarf centric and northern climate tokens later this year if not sooner.

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Those are pretty dern shape, Devin.  Definitely looking forward to seeing more, and, as a side note, I'm taken back to the days of 2nd Edition AD&D, when TSR published the Campaign and Catacomb source book.  One of the samples they had was a cave system that was similar to what you're doing, and it was always my favorite of all the samples in the manual.

GW

----------


## jfrazierjr

> jfrazierjr, I'm working on more tokens but mostly custom orders right now.. I had planned on doing many more but got sidetracked into more mapping. But tokens are are my list as an ongoing until I can't lift a pencil type project. I'm sure I will have some dwarf centric and northern climate tokens later this year if not sooner.


Awesome!!!!  This thread *finally* motivated me to do a bit of mapping of my underground region more than just plopping a few dots down and calling it done(though in all honesty, doing that might have been best to avoid my ADD burn out and a yet another half completed project..lol).    Anyway, check out my WIP if you want.

----------


## whtknt

Incredible. No, not grand enough. Let's go with... stunning! I would love to see the overheads for these. Wow! I only wish that I had talent like this!

----------

